# Samick Hawkeye Take Down Recurve Bow



## LongBowHunt (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anyone shot one of these bows? I have looked on line and cant find any for sale, or where to buy one.A lot of info, but nothing about how much they cost.They look nice, and look like a black widow.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 19, 2011)

I Have seen one on that Auction site! How they shoot that is still a mystery!


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw one on Ebay that had me looking all over for one( it was lefty, i think). I dont know why they stopped makin them, cause they look just like widows.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lancaster Archery carries the full line of new Samick bows, check with them. They may have another bow that you would like. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bows/traditional-bows/take-down-recurve-bows.html


----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw one of those Devestators down at the TN Classic, man it was a looker and a shooter.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2011)

The Hawkeye was discontinued a couple of years ago and they have gotten hard to find.
There is one on Ebay #260834772217 with a "Buy it now or about $265 with shipping.


----------

